# Started a new project today - Burr Oak Davenport WIP



## Dodge (13 Feb 2012)

Just started a nice little project today

A Davenport in Burr Brown Oak, got the basic carcase for the top made today - will do a mini WIP as I go along if you want me too.


----------



## knappers (13 Feb 2012)

Am liking the shape of the front.

Si


----------



## Charlie Woody (13 Feb 2012)

Hope you find the time to do the WIP as I really enjoyed your last project.


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Feb 2012)

Dodge":1c3ak1gz said:


> will do a mini WIP as I go along if you want me too.



Yes please.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## MickCheese (13 Feb 2012)

Dodge":n6rp9js5 said:


> Just started a nice little project today
> 
> A Davenport in Burr Brown Oak, got the basic carcase for the top made today - will do a mini WIP as I go along if you want me too.



Yes please.

I find your work quite inspiring.

It does make me realise why I don't do this for a living, what you manage in a few hours seems to be a weeks work for me!  

Mick


----------



## monkeybiter (14 Feb 2012)

Paul Chapman":1hx1jzng said:


> Dodge":1hx1jzng said:
> 
> 
> > will do a mini WIP as I go along if you want me too.
> ...



+1


----------



## WoodMangler (14 Feb 2012)

monkeybiter":31uj36ki said:


> Paul Chapman":31uj36ki said:
> 
> 
> > Dodge":31uj36ki said:
> ...


+2


----------



## Jamesc (14 Feb 2012)

+3 for a WIP, They keep me going whilst I am shackled to my desk earning my crust

James


----------



## Dodge (14 Feb 2012)

No problem folks, not at the workshop today but will be back in tomorrow so will keep the thread going as a WIP 

Rog


----------



## woodbloke (14 Feb 2012)

Dodge":2xhzlf4f said:


> No problem folks, not at the workshop today but will be back in tomorrow so will keep the thread going as a WIP
> 
> Rog


In that case Rog, you'll have to work at Mailee speed 'cos we expect this finished tomorrow! :lol: - Rob


----------



## Dodge (14 Feb 2012)

Not a chance with this one -there is alot of detailed work, give me a week at least (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Dodge (15 Feb 2012)

Ok so was back in the workshop today and carried on with this project.

What is quite unusual is that the client has basically left it to me other than having given me a several pictures of a davenports that they liked highlighting specific bits there is no working drawing other than my sketches etc!

they particularly liked this one!






but were adamant that they did not want a leather skiver fitted, they accepted that it was traditional to have the skiver fitted but want the piece to show off the wood and it will never actually be used as a writing desk 

Anyway having removed the top carcase from the cramps shown earlier I carried on working on this upper section.

The top will have a bonnet at the rear which will raise and lower exposing a series of small stationary drawers/compartments. The bonnet was made up on Monday and left drying ready for today, the corners mitred and a solid top glued to the frame.






The excess was then trimmed off using a Radian four flute cutter, you may recall that these were brought to the attention of forum members a short time ago - I have been using mine steadily since then and it is still performing as new!






the shavings coming off the cutter being very fine and leaving an exceptionally clean finish on this very hard burr oak






The shaping was then applied using a handrail cutter first






before rounding over the top 






Another small frame was then made to sit below this, the corners again mitred and veneer keyed






I then turned my attention to the lifting lid initially selecting the piece of burr oak for the panel






The outer frame was then made, the mitred corners biscuited and grooved ready to accept the panel






With this made it was glued up and put aside for the glue to cure






Whilst this was drying I made up what will be the lower frame 






The rounded ends being sanded on my Axminster oscillating sander (Sorry Roger S) but I have found this a fantastic addition to my workshop and the very hard oak was left beautifully smooth

After lunch I took the lift up flat out of the cramps and having scraped the surface needed to cut the recess into the front, initially with the coping saw I cut the desired curve






before removing the main section, instead of just cutting this with a jigsaw or similar I actually cut the waste away with a router cutter as the fence would leave it straight and almost planed!






The edges then had a finger nail profile cut around its edges and properly cut in where the front recess






So at the end of today it is looking like this






Don't be fooled by the work so far, there is tons to do and anyone who has worked in burr oak will know that for each hour of construction there is probably two hours of finishing!

Will update again in a few days time


----------



## TheTiddles (15 Feb 2012)

Not my taste, but quite stunning work. I wish someone would ask me to make something like that, then I could have the enjoyment of making it without having to look at it afterwards.

Aidan


----------



## Mike Saville (15 Feb 2012)

Thanks, really enjoying this WIP.


----------



## Dodge (20 Feb 2012)

Well was back on the Davenport today after a couple of days off last week with Sarah and the kids as it was half term.

Have now made the front and rear sections having selected suitably figured and coloured timber - the back panela dn front which will be seen under the desk are the same so made the construction straight forward but pipper the wood is hard and with no grain direction takes some vary careful planing!






Each one is mitred at the corners but as the stiles are different width to the stiles the joints are not standard 45 degree cuts. The joints were reinforced with biscuits and the fielded panels floating in the groove in the frame.

Will decide tomorrow which will be used for the front and which for the back before assembling the carcase for the drawers tomorrow.






Before leaving I also machined a couple of pieces of brown oak to make the upright columns and glued on burr oak sections to widen the column in their middle pending turning






Hope you approve!


----------



## woodbloke (20 Feb 2012)

Nice job thus far Rog...same as Tiddles, not to my taste, but it's coming along well. How are you going about finishing the surfaces?..card scraper, scraper plane, ROS, pad sander or what? I ask 'cos I made something a few years ago with a burr oak top where the veneered burr top was really hard to finish...I do like that brown burr oak though, very tasty :wink: - Rob


----------



## Dodge (21 Feb 2012)

The finishing is an absolute ar*se for want of a better word. The burr will take the edge off a plane in seconds so the diamond stone has taken a bit of a happening!

I have found it best to plane with my low angle first then scrape with a cabinet scraper - for the particularly awkward bits the random orbit sander has been used. I havn't even started filling the knots yet

i appreciate what you both say about it not being your taste, and in some ways its not mine but here where I live alot of folks like in very old listed properties and want furniture to suit them, and at the end of the day its making what customers want that pays my bills.


----------



## devonwoody (21 Feb 2012)

Thanks for taking the time and showing.

I am happy to see such furniture, I could not afford the style myself, because the remaining furniture I suppose needs to be similar in style as well. 

My great wonder is, where the heck do you get such lovely stocks of timber from? (you have my pm address :wink: )


----------



## jss (21 Feb 2012)

I love your WIPs, Roger - I learn a lot. I'm quite a fan of the Davenport, although it wouldn't look right in my 1980s house! A few questions about the mitres - I find them hard to get right. Do you have a mitre trimmer or a shooting-board, or are these straight off the saw? Those strap clamps look handy - where are they from? I find that even if I get them bang-on, one of the biggest problems for mitres has to be shrinkage/expansion of the timber with seasonal moisture - slight gapping at the internal or external corners if the wood moves. I attempt to counteract this by bringing the timber indoors and leaving it for a few weeks to try to acclimatise it - not so easy when you are working for clients! To what extent do you worry about moisture content in a professional workshop and what tips do you have for storing and handling the timber in this regard?

Regards,
John.


----------



## TheTiddles (21 Feb 2012)

jss":3753c162 said:


> I love your WIPs, Roger - I learn a lot. I'm quite a fan of the Davenport, although it wouldn't look right in my 1980s house! A few questions about the mitres - I find them hard to get right. Do you have a mitre trimmer or a shooting-board, or are these straight off the saw? Those strap clamps look handy - where are they from? I find that even if I get them bang-on, one of the biggest problems for mitres has to be shrinkage/expansion of the timber with seasonal moisture - slight gapping at the internal or external corners if the wood moves. I attempt to counteract this by bringing the timber indoors and leaving it for a few weeks to try to acclimatise it - not so easy when you are working for clients! To what extent do you worry about moisture content in a professional workshop and what tips do you have for storing and handling the timber in this regard?
> 
> Regards,
> John.



Same question from me!

I know what you mean about making what the client wants... I'm a product designer, boy have I made some rubbish for people!

Aidan


----------



## Gerard Scanlan (21 Feb 2012)

Thank you for post this project.
I really enjoyed your last one too.


----------



## tomatwark (21 Feb 2012)

Looking good Rog

I have always wanted to make a davenport but have yet to find the client who wants one.

But don't envy you cleaning up all that Burr Oak though.

Tom


----------



## woodbloke (21 Feb 2012)

Dodge":2czzshhi said:


> The finishing is an absolute ar*se for want of a better word. The burr will take the edge off a plane in seconds so the diamond stone has taken a bit of a happening!
> 
> I have found it best to plane with my low angle first then scrape with a cabinet scraper - for the particularly awkward bits the random orbit sander has been used. I havn't even started filling the knots yet
> 
> i appreciate what you both say about it not being your taste, and in some ways its not mine but here where I live alot of folks like in very old listed properties and want furniture to suit them, and at the end of the day its making what customers want that pays my bills.



Absolutely Rog, the customer is always right, even if you know he's wrong. I thought that stuff would be a pig's ear to sort out...and that was my experience with planing the stuff as well, so you've obviously taken the extra finishing time into your costing margins? - Rob


----------



## Dodge (21 Feb 2012)

jss":wnk3uwow said:


> I love your WIPs, Roger - I learn a lot. I'm quite a fan of the Davenport, although it wouldn't look right in my 1980s house! A few questions about the mitres - I find them hard to get right. Do you have a mitre trimmer or a shooting-board, or are these straight off the saw? Those strap clamps look handy - where are they from? I find that even if I get them bang-on, one of the biggest problems for mitres has to be shrinkage/expansion of the timber with seasonal moisture - slight gapping at the internal or external corners if the wood moves. I attempt to counteract this by bringing the timber indoors and leaving it for a few weeks to try to acclimatise it - not so easy when you are working for clients! To what extent do you worry about moisture content in a professional workshop and what tips do you have for storing and handling the timber in this regard?
> 
> Regards,
> John.



Ok where do I start!

With my mitres I cut them with a powered mitre saw (not sliding) which is fitted with an extremely good quality fine tooth blade which is kept purely for cutting mitres and has been fettled accordingly. I did used to use a mitre guillotine but to be honest I have just sold it as the blades needing replacing and I found that it became redundant when I got my Axminster Oscillating belt sander which is exceptionally accurate (Sorry RogerS but mine is excellent  )

I dont tend to use ,mitres that often for exactly the reason you state, but by applying a biscuit right across the mitre holds everything in line if glued with a decent glue like Titebond or Cascamite - forget about bog standard PVA. The timber I am using is exceptionally dry and in answer to your question about my supplier I have actually had this timber in my store for about 11 years having bought it from a cabinet maker who was retiring. How long he had it before me I have no idea - I still have about 20 cubic feet of it left though which will be tucked away again.

The cramps that I am using are similar to the ones that Axi sell but mine have metal straps rather than the webbing straps on the newer ones - again I have had them years and they only see the light of day for a project like this. 

All my timber will be allowed to acclimatise well in the workshop or woodstore before I start machining it but as for moisture content as low as possible!

Hope this answers your questions - will update later with photos of what I have been doing today!

Teatime! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dodge (21 Feb 2012)

Thats better! Homemade burgers followed by pancakes - what more could a man ask for :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Right what have I been up to today??

Started by taking the various parts out of the clamps that I left them in last night and put aside the built up sections ready to turn for the front columns - probably do those tomorrow.







I then rurned my attention to the frames upon which the drawers will run, there are going to be the traditional four drawers on one side and a small cupboard with single door on the other.

The timber for the drawer frames was machined and morticed and tenoned to form the frames - Still no dominos (hammer) (hammer) 






Having glued up the frames I proceeded to cut the housings into the carcase sides to accept them and when they were dry enough to work the frames were passed through my panel sander to ensure they were plat before being glued into the carcase.






With that section drying I turned my attention to making the cupboard door and again got this glued up

Having done a bit of scraping and sanding the main carcase sections were put together for the first time and the door was cut into the frame.











And after applying a few moulding cuts it looked like this when I left






Tomorrow I will try and get the front columns turned and start making the drawers,whilst on the lathe I will also turn the bun feet to replace the lovely pine ones upon which it is currently standing.

Will update again tomorrow.


----------



## jss (21 Feb 2012)

Looking good, Roger. You do work fast - you'd be finished by now if you hadn't taken time out to answer my questions! Much appreciated.

Regards,
John.


----------



## Blister (21 Feb 2012)

Roger

Once again 

My GOB is SMACKED :mrgreen: 

I would find a place for something like that in my home 

Lovely piece 

cant wait to see it finished =D>


----------



## monkeybiter (22 Feb 2012)

As said that really is a very nice piece of work, stunning in fact.


----------



## jss (22 Feb 2012)

Now I've got time for a slightly more considered response - last night I had to dash off for my pancakes! (No burgers though!) It looks like Axi also do the metal band clamps like yours, Roger - they look pretty much identical. Definitely worth the investment - the last mitred frame I made was spot-on on at the dry-fit stage, it was when gluing up (using sash cramps) that the nightmare started and then its too late to go back...

It's clear I need to start taking more notice of the moisture content of the timber I'm working with - do you use a moisture meter? It would at least give me some idea of how long I need to leave the wood to acclimatise. I realise that this is like asking how long is a piece of string, but does anyone have a feel for how long it takes say a 1 inch plank of oak to acclimatise when it's brought in from the garage (in winter) to a centrally-heated house?

John.


----------



## Dodge (22 Feb 2012)

John, in reply to your question yes I do have a moisture meter, its a neat little electronic unit that I got from Scott and Sargeant a few years ago, to be honest though I don't use it that often. I buy all my timber in well before I start on commissions and have the timber in my wood store which is very dry. Just as I start finishing a project I get the timber from the store and move it across to my workshop in order that it is ready to start on.






As soon as I start machining timber I can tell whether the timber is dry enough by the way the shavings/sawdust are produced but that is due to experience.

Anyway today Hasn't been quite as productive due to several interuptions but started by truing up the blanks glued up ready to make the columns






Before roughing the central section down on the lathe and starting to form the shape - i have got to say considering how hard the timber has been in constructing the carcase it actually turned really nicely






Having turned one got the second one to match and tuned a round tenon/spigot on the bottom ready to mount into the foot of the cabinet. The burr oak took on a lovely shine purely from the tools and a burnish with the shavings






I then drilled a hole on either side of the foot with a FAMAG sawtooth bit ready to accept the tenon on the spindle











Whilst attaching the foot to the base of the carcase realised that there was an ideal spot for a small concealed secret drawer underneath the bank of drawers that would be concealed under the floor of the cupboard section so I made a simple drawer and mounted this on concealed runners











So at the end of today it looks like this now with the columns fitted, I have still got to trim around them and apply the final moundings.






I was hoping to make a start on the bun feet and drawers today but hey ho tomorrows another day


----------



## Woodchips2 (22 Feb 2012)

That looks beautiful. If only i needed a Davenport!!
Regards Keith


----------



## monkeybiter (23 Feb 2012)

Have you drawn this design prior to building or do you sketch as you go? I would assume the former, [although the secret drawer makes me wonder], so how long do you spend designing on a project of this size. If the latter, how often does it turn out badly? No offence, just curious.


----------



## gasman (23 Feb 2012)

absolutely beautiful work thanks for sharing


----------



## Dodge (23 Feb 2012)

monkeybiter":2gd3r6ll said:


> Have you drawn this design prior to building or do you sketch as you go? I would assume the former, [although the secret drawer makes me wonder], so how long do you spend designing on a project of this size. If the latter, how often does it turn out badly? No offence, just curious.



Hi Mike,

As I believe I mentioned earlier the clients gave me a very free reign with this one and did not want working drawings as they said "We dont understand technical drawings" and having done alot of work for them in the past they trust my judgement.

When they asked me to make it I was presented with loads of photos (taken off google) i think with big "Like" & "Dont Likes" scribbled on them so I knew what not to do, they also gave me the dimensions to work to. Davenports are traditionally about 22" wide and the clients asked for this to be 21" maximum as it is to stand in a hall between two doors so the other dimensions needed to be in kilter with this.

Before starting, whilst I havn't drawn accurate working drawings down to the last mm, I did numerous sketched drawings just for myself but am allowing the project to "evolve" a little bit as it goes along, hence as you say the addition of the little drawer. 

Regarding you comment about items turning out badly I can honestly say I have never had a finished piece rejected by a client because "they didnt like the finished appearance" but as soon as I start a clients project I actively encourage the clients to visit my workshop as much as possible whilst I am making their piece and then they can confirm each stage as it develops. I also update my website and send them regular update emails 

I work on the basis that if I look after my clients, they will look after me!

The only time things go horribly wrong IMHO is when the "Nouveau Interior Designers" commission a piece THEY have designed and insist it is made exactly to their drawings - on these occasions though I am making for the designer and they have to sort it out with the end user - I rarely take on this type of work these days but in the past I have made some hideous items and NO I am not going to post pictures on here for all to see!! :mrgreen: 

One occasion though I was asked to make a sideboard which was specifically made to look like two halves of different sideboards, roughly screwed together, it was truly hideous but the designer was over the moon with it. I had kept it hidden under a sheet in the workshop whilst working on it as I thought that if any prospective clients saw it that they would run a mile!


----------



## Dodge (23 Feb 2012)

Not a huge amount of progress today - Late start having dropped the kids at school and early finish as had to pick them up as well - will probably go back to the workshop this evening when my wife gets home.

Anyway got the feet turned, the door hinged, and a fiddly cock bead moulding fitted round the bottom of the top section - willbe starting on the drawers tomorrow but have decided to do all the internals in lacewood for contrast - I was going to use some of the burr walnut veneer I got from Tomouse but think it may be a bit samey!

Anyway it now looks like this


----------



## jss (23 Feb 2012)

Wow! Looking great. When you started the WIP you had already made the top carcass - I'm guessing splined or biscuited mitres were used for that, with a plywood base? Presumably the front was bandsawn out of a thick section - how did you clean it up to get such a lovely finish across the breakfront?

John.


----------



## Dodge (23 Feb 2012)

No John the break front was actually made in three pieces, the rounded curves formed on my oscilating belt sander prior to being stuck together, doing it this way gave the nice crisp finish.


----------



## jss (23 Feb 2012)

Dodge":1ap53zdc said:


> No John the break front was actually made in three pieces, the rounded curves formed on my oscilating belt sander prior to being stuck together, doing it this way gave the nice crisp finish.



Ah yes, that is a much better approach.


----------



## Chems (24 Feb 2012)

I bet the Americans would go mad for a piece like this, you should put it up on SawMill creek they'd love it!

Like others have said, not my preferred style, but it just doesn't matter because its made so well.


----------



## Dodge (24 Feb 2012)

Well I went back to my workshop yesterday evening and prepared the timber for the drawers so that I could hit the bench running this morning so to speak! I started by cutting the lap dovetails to joint the drawer front to the sides using the woodrat 






Whilst I still used brown oak for the drawer sides it was in no way as figured as the main carcase, plus knowing how twisted and irregular the grain was in the burr sections knew it would be difficult to make fine dovetails. The burr oak is extremely brittle so decided to leave the pins a little wider than usual to overcome this.

With the drawers complete, I fielded the front of the drawers to match the panels and to give a bit more dimension to the side of the davenport, I then turned a batch of matching knobs for the drawers 






And having got them completed, got them fitted to the drawers having planed them to fit leaving them quite tight at the moment.






So I have now completed the construction of the main body of the Davenport with the exception of fitting locks and finishing so will turn my attention to the internals next week - Am going to do all the small drawer detail and raising section at the back with Lacewood which I think will not only contrast with the burr oak nicely but also compliment it (Plus I have quite a bit sitting in my store wanting to be used!)

I am also planning a bit of a twist by powering the lifting top section with a completely concealed gas strut rather than the tradition weights. After a post on another thread I have acquired some nice small 50NM struts which I think will be perfect so a bit of experimentation will be required to get it right

So it now looks like this:-


----------



## gregmcateer (24 Feb 2012)

Roger,
This is a labour of love and a true work of art - I bloody hope they pay well and appreciate it (and so do their ancestors - Would love to see old Dickinson's ancestors talking about a 21st Century 'Dodge' in a few hundred years' time)
Can't wait to see the finished article
Greg


----------



## Dodge (24 Feb 2012)

46 Hours in total so far - will be more than double that by the time its finished!


----------



## Corset (24 Feb 2012)

Wow that is really nice. Can't wait to see it with the finish on.
Owen


----------



## knappers (24 Feb 2012)

That really is a beautiful piece, and a great testament to your skill.
Just one criticism. To my eye it looks a bit odd that the front spindles don't follow down through the bun feet. I think they would look better with a bigger offset or no offset all all. Having said that, it's a bit hard to tell from the angles of the pics.

Si


----------



## Dodge (25 Feb 2012)

Hi Si,

No they are not in line - this was one area where i looked at quite closely - i think the photo is a little misleading as there is quite an offset between the two but traditionally Davenports have their bun feet towards the front, for stability I assume and where carved legs are applied these are always stepped back.

I am looking to "bulk up" the top and bottoms of the spindles with a raised carved relief which may also remove this appearance.

i appreciate your thoughts though, quite often when working on a project a second eye makes you look at things yourself differently

Cheers

Rog


----------



## RogerBoyle (25 Feb 2012)

Hi Rog
When you used the wood rat
Did you use the wood rat bits or did you use another make 
Just asking as I find the wood rat bits tend to blunt quickly (after about 6 pins) and I am looking for another make 
that will work 

Roger


----------



## TheTiddles (25 Feb 2012)

RogerBoyle":1uszswma said:


> Hi Rog
> When you used the wood rat
> Did you use the wood rat bits or did you use another make
> Just asking as I find the wood rat bits tend to blunt quickly (after about 6 pins) and I am looking for another make
> ...



Same here, somewhat disproves the idea that HSS is better than carbide doesn't it!

Aidan


----------



## Dodge (25 Feb 2012)

I have got both the woodrat HSS cutters as well as numerous other TCT cutters which I use which were ones that I bought from Axi to use on my Leigh before I sold it as I found that once I got my head round the woodrat I never used the Leigh.

I'm surprised at what RogerBoyle said regarding his HSS Woodrat bits dulling quickly - I am using ones that I have had for about 4 years and as yet have never sharpened them and think they are excellent - I also tend to use quite a few HSS router cutters for bench work.

I must admit I love my woodrat now but I have got to say it was a long learning curve and I nearly ebayed it but now wouldnt be without it.

One thing though is that I never change the mountings on my rat so it is purely straight forward and back rather than using the cams for the angle on doveltails - I cut the tails then still traditionally mark the pins with a marking knife, I then cut the majority of the waste out on the rat cutting a final paring cut to the knife line using a sharp chisel as I find that It leaves a far finer finish on the dovetail joints.


----------



## mailee (25 Feb 2012)

Fantastic work as usual Rog. That really is a work of art mate. I see you have the same lathe as me too. But I think that's where the similarity ends :lol:


----------



## Melinda_dd (26 Feb 2012)

I can only dream of making something half as beautiful as this piece!! 
Also a dream to own something of this beauty too.
I too can't wait to see it with the finish on.

(wonder what bit my pen blanks were an off cut from!!!  )


----------



## Dodge (27 Feb 2012)

Havn't been in the workshop today so no further progress but back tomorrow and will be starting on the lacewood linings and internals 

More to follow


----------



## Dodge (28 Feb 2012)

Well I have been back on the davenport today and having completed the oak work have started on the internals which will be made in English lacewood for contrast.

The top section at the back of the desk features a rise and fall which I have fitted with a paid of small gas struts which are completely concealed within the lacewood but lift the section really smoothly on releasing the concealed catch within the body of the davenport.

















Will finish this section tomorrow and start the stationary compartments etc that will be within the desk under the lift up surface. 

Just got to start planning a few more secret compartments!


----------



## AndyT (28 Feb 2012)

This one just carries on getting better and better! I keep wanting to see how this lovely timber will burst into life when you put some finish on - and at the rate that you are going, I shan't have to wait too long!
I'm really very impressed.


----------



## MickCheese (28 Feb 2012)

Roger

I absolutely love it. Not so much the style but the execution and craftsmanship, the ideas and the beautiful wood.

Keep it up it is just so interesting.

Thanks

Mick


----------



## Dodge (29 Feb 2012)

Got on with the internals today - its nice using some lacewood for a change to the very hard burr timber. The lacewood i am using was from a butt of timber that I air dried myself a number of years ago and is particularly nicely figured, it even has some spalting. Hopefully it will give the contrast I am looking for when its polished.
















Will get these sections completed tomorrow.


----------



## Aled Dafis (29 Feb 2012)

Lovely work as usual Roger. How many secret compartments have you managed to include?


----------



## Dodge (29 Feb 2012)

Aled Dafis":2xgac2un said:


> Lovely work as usual Roger. How many secret compartments have you managed to include?



7! I have shown one on here but I'm not showing the others - they wouldnt be secret then!!


----------



## Dodge (1 Mar 2012)

so what have I been up to today??

Finished the inside of the top, veneered the front with lacewood veneer, and added a few mouldings/trims






Close up of the lacewood on the small detail drawers, I book matched the drawer fronts so they match each other.






And then completed the lining for the cupboard, again in lacewood






Next week looks like I will start the finishing as not in the workshop much tomorrow


----------



## Paul.J (2 Mar 2012)

Beautiful work Rog  
Can't wait to see the finish applied.


----------



## Karl (2 Mar 2012)

Looking good Roger.


----------



## Dodge (7 Mar 2012)

Well today I finished the construction of the Davenport, all internal linings are finished, the mounts and repro ink wells fitted, door lock fitted and drawers skim planed to fit smoothly.

Sorry but no pics today as I forgot my camera but will start finishing next week and it will be job done

I will post finished pics accordingly

See you all on Friday!


----------



## Dodge (7 Mar 2012)

Here's a pic of the inside I took on my BlackBerry tablet


----------



## Dodge (12 Mar 2012)

Well having had a couple of days off at the end of last week have hit the davenport again today and have spent all day filling the small cracks/voids with shellac stick and wax filled as well as grain filler to achieve a good smooth finish - But after alot of fine scraping and finishing the first coats of finish have been applied and I am going back to the workshop later to continue on it.

Will hopefully get finished by the middle/latter part of the week so will post finished photos then.

Rog


----------



## Dodge (13 Mar 2012)

Ok nearly at the end of the road!

After spending alot of time rubbing down, filling the faults in the burr and scraping etc the finish was applied revealing the true colour of the timber - I decided to use pre-cat rather than oil and sprayed two coats, rubbing down between layers and then de-nibbed with webrax before over waxing with Mylands light brown wax to bring out the sheen evident as I didn't want too shiny a finish but one more akin to an aged finish with a nice patina.

Just got to apply some baize trim to one or two places but otherwise its finished


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Mar 2012)

Very nice, Roger =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Chems (13 Mar 2012)

Yeah its alright I suppose. Room for improvement. 





:shock: 

Very Very nice Rodger.


----------



## Charlie Woody (13 Mar 2012)

Lovely job.


----------



## MickCheese (13 Mar 2012)

Roger

The lacewood innards look really nice. In fact it all looks so well done.

I but your client will be very pleased.

Mick


----------



## Woodchips2 (13 Mar 2012)

That is beautiful Roger and would be a really family heirloom! Is this in your top ten of favourite pieces?

Regards Keith


----------



## Dodge (13 Mar 2012)

The Eriba Turner":1xxowsnv said:


> That is beautiful Roger and would be a really family heirloom! Is this in your top ten of favourite pieces?
> 
> Regards Keith



Yes Keith I think it is - The timber is what really makes it, I have had the wood for a number of years and have been keeping it for the right project - I think I have done it justice.


----------



## stewart (13 Mar 2012)

Looks absolutely fantastic. I especially like the lacewood drawer fronts, but the whole piece is stunning.


----------



## gregmcateer (13 Mar 2012)

Rog,
You should be well-proud of yourself - that is a masterpiece that I hope will grace many a home for genertaions.
I hope the price you're paid justifies all the time and care you have taken, (though I bet it doesn't!)
Well done, indeed.
Greg


----------



## monkeybiter (14 Mar 2012)

To me what stands out is the attention to details. Especially under the lid, the 'stopped chamfers' [?] etc., the little rectangular 'lumps' on the top and bottom of the spindles. Those 'extras' set it apart for me. Would it be rude to ask a 'ball park' value? Ignore if the answer's yes.


----------



## Dodge (14 Mar 2012)

I'd rather not say on the open forum but 90 Hours labour plus material costs!

Rog


----------



## woodbloke (14 Mar 2012)

Chems":32owhi3k said:


> Yeah its alright I suppose. Room for improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed...not too shabby! Nice one Rog - Rob


----------



## Henning (14 Mar 2012)

Amazing! 

I have been checking daily to see if there was a picture of the finished piece, and finally! 

Fantastic work! Thank you for sharing! 
Mindboggling to think of how many types of expertise is needed to finish a piece like that. Very impressive!


----------



## AndyT (14 Mar 2012)

As everyone said - stunning work!

I do hope that your customers are reading this too - they should feel very pleased with themselves (a) for having chosen you to make it and (b) for having the good sense to trust you to do it so beautifully without a constricting design brief. 

I quite understand if they want to keep their privacy, but I'd be interested to know if they have already bought other pieces from you, and hear their reaction to the finished piece.


----------



## Gerard Scanlan (14 Mar 2012)

I also thoroughly enjoyed this work in progress. As we all now know how do build one now they will be popping up everywhere  .
Please keep posting your projects they are trully inspirational!


----------



## bobscarle (14 Mar 2012)

That's a lovely piece, Rog, and thank you for taking the time to share the WIP with the forum. Personally I find the burr just a bit too busy especially on the lower part. But you can't argue about the build quality, first class.

Bob


----------



## xy mosian (14 Mar 2012)

Crikey that's good. Thanks for the time taken to do the WIP, there must be times when that stalls your flow somewhat.
xy


----------



## Dodge (14 Mar 2012)

Thanks for your comments folks, particularly re the WIPs - I sometimes wonder whether you all think I'm just boring you but will keep them up.

Got the felt fitted around the top etc today so its now completely finished.

So the question is - What will be next??


----------



## No skills (14 Mar 2012)

For some reason the lacewood interior doesnt grab me, but that oak looks bloody superb now the finish is on - very nice work.

=D>


----------



## MickCheese (14 Mar 2012)

No skills":xh51y798 said:


> For some reason the lacewood interior doesnt grab me, but that oak looks bloody superb now the finish is on - very nice work.
> 
> =D>



Isn't it strange, I absolutely love the lacewood. Life would be very boring if we were all the same and liked the same things.

As for the WIP I really look forward to each instalment. I learn a lot from these so do keep them up.

Mick


----------



## Paul.J (15 Mar 2012)

Beautiful looking piece Rog =D> 
The wood really has come to life now.Well done =D>


----------



## Dodge (21 Mar 2012)

Well I have bored you with the construction etc well today the Davenport was transported to its new home and now sits in its resting place







So tomorrow will be maintenance day - replacing planer knives etc before starting in earnest on the next project

Any ideas??

Rog


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Mar 2012)

Looks even better in its proper home.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## SurreyHills (21 Mar 2012)

That's a really nice piece of furniture - I bet the client is well pleased. Loved the WIP report. I can't believe that you did it in such a short amount of time. 

Out of interest how did you estimate the total effort for the commission- finger in the air based on experience or did you work through your sketched plans and itemise what it might take - was your original view of how long it would take accurate?


----------



## humblewood (21 Mar 2012)

Very enjoyable WIP Rog. The davenport looks good in it's new home - I hope the owners are delighted.

Bob


----------



## No skills (21 Mar 2012)

Looks as if its been there for years.


----------



## No skills (21 Mar 2012)

DP


----------



## No skills (21 Mar 2012)

pipper, triple post - sorry!


----------



## deserter (21 Mar 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous, I personally agree the timber is what makes the piece extra special. I also agree that it's an heirloom of the future I bet when I have great grand kids they see it on antiques roadshow. 
The WIP is great as well for those of us who are not as experienced it gives us something to strive for and helps us gain the knowledge to get there. 

Thanks Chris.


----------



## marcros (21 Mar 2012)

Paul Chapman":1m5s5d83 said:


> Looks even better in its proper home.
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



I agree. Looks fantastic in place


----------



## monkeybiter (22 Mar 2012)

It's nice to see something that 'fits', and that fits. As said, looks even better in it's home.


----------



## Dodge (22 Mar 2012)

SurreyHills":1ks9iyys said:


> Out of interest how did you estimate the total effort for the commission- finger in the air based on experience or did you work through your sketched plans and itemise what it might take - was your original view of how long it would take accurate?



Through experience I usually know within a whisker how long it will take to make items as long as everything goes to plan :wink: 

I actually do all my work for a committed price rather than estimates - I allowed 100 hours to make this and including the delivery it took me 95 hours - but some you win some you lose on the hours.

Thanks for all your comments guys, I must admit I was very pleased with how it looked in the property it was made for.

Rog


----------



## TheTiddles (22 Mar 2012)

No skills":3hca2y75 said:


> Looks as if its been there for years.



So does the carpet! :lol:


----------



## Dodge (22 Mar 2012)

TheTiddles":o8h4ry24 said:


> No skills":o8h4ry24 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks as if its been there for years.
> ...



Yes but real Axminster lol


----------



## TheTiddles (22 Mar 2012)

It actually reminds me of the carpet my grandparents had over 20 years ago, not bad considering I can't normally remember more than a week ago


----------



## Tony Spear (30 Mar 2012)

Dodge":adkd3je4 said:


> Thanks for all your comments guys, I must admit I was very pleased with how it looked in the property it was made for.
> 
> Rog



To start with, I thought that the Burr Oak was far too fussy.

But seeing it finished and in its rightful place, I have to change my mind and say that I find it absolutely stunning!


----------

